# Sat 11 Oct SW Edge Run First- Trip past the Oriskany



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Loaded up the boat 26ft Century CC. Had a local guy I work with and a military buddy of mine and his son. Left Bens Lake at 0615. Loaded up on bait, Cigar minnows, lil hardtails, and frozen squid. Ran out to the edge and trolled unsuccesfully. Only nabbed a couple of Bobo's and a cuda. Decided to take our first try at the SW Edge. Started marking some fish and and Dropped some Cigs down. Must of found a Scamp Neighbor hood, cause we were pulling up nothing but Scamp on every drop. Soon the Football mingo's joined the mix. Was a very good spot. till The sharks showed and started taxing us. Figured we lost 3 Total Scamp, and I pulled in the largest Scamp head I ever caught. Still got some pretty good junks of meat of it. Turned home to wash the boat and clean the fish...
Fish Count
1- 25" Almaco Jack
10 Scamp grouper, and one snacked on head Great Day 
14 Vermillion's (more like 10 Mongo's and 4 mingo's)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a fine haul of scamp. Best eating grouper in my opinion.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice job, good eating


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's awesome ! how far from Ben's lake is the Edge ? Did you catch those mingo's on live Cigs ?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice haul! How deep were y'all fishing? That looks like it was WORK!


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

jcasey, we were about 50 miles SW of the Destin Pass. bout 7 miles SW of the old Tenneco Rig on the SW Edge. Everything was pretty much caught on live cigs except the smaller mingos.

WAReilly, we were in about 210ft depth.

Was a great day. Everybody caught fish and everybody


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip !


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Great day!*

Do you all REALLY eat the Almaco jacks in Florida? In Alabama we consider them a good reef fish to fight but the red meat in them- darn I tried to clean one and the meat stinks. We won't even eat them over here!:thumbdown:


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Never had it before, heard some people like them Nate Caught it, He wanted to keep it. So, he did!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

capt mike said:


> Do you all REALLY eat the Almaco jacks in Florida? In Alabama we consider them a good reef fish to fight but the red meat in them- darn I tried to clean one and the meat stinks. We won't even eat them over here!:thumbdown:


it's not bad if you cook it right. similar to mackerel. just depends on your taste and how you cook it. smoked is the way i do it. :thumbup:

jack


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

congrats, thats a nice mess of fish. Thats what keeps you going back.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, got to love getting on a good scamp bite!



capt mike said:


> Do you all REALLY eat the Almaco jacks in Florida? In Alabama we consider them a good reef fish to fight but the red meat in them- darn I tried to clean one and the meat stinks. We won't even eat them over here!:thumbdown:



I eat em just like AJ, blackened or on the grill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

I like them.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the compliments. For sure getting on a good bite is definitely exciting and it sure is nice to see brown color coming up rather than the Unkeepable Endangered Red Snapper. I can't wait to get back out there again and pull up a nice Gag as well. Wish my trolling was more productive than Bobo's and Cuda. But I will figure that out one day. I want a Wahoo, and Tuna. Still at least the trolling around helps me find the good spots where we are marking fish


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Tough to get Nate to throw any fish back. ð£


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol... as the story goes... He was asked to stop catching BFT's on a trip. So they could still have room for YFT... The man loves to fish!!!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I can attest to the veracity of that story


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan, we need to fish together before you PCS. I still haven't been on Lil D, and you haven't been on Nauti-K for that matter. Crab Island doesn't count.


----------

